# 125g tank



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Just tell me what you would pay, that simple.

125g acrylic tank
with stand
filter
heater
cover with lights
and more

What would you pay?

Ad says 250 OBO. Just FYI.

Thanks.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

id pay up to 700 if everything is good quality


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Seriously, 700. I sold my 150g tank with everything minus filters for 350.

Are larger tanks, 100+ more expensive when they are glass or acrylic. I like the sound of it being a 125 acylic, because they are so light and easy to move.

Well thanks for your comment. Anyone else?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

large acrylic tanks are usually much more expensive than glass, but it depends on what kinda shape they are in... that could either be one hell of a great deal if its in good shape or it could be a fair price if the acrylic is scratched to sh*t


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

SO regardless, if I could get all this for 225 or 200, it would be a good and near steal?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Around my part 90 gallons are like 500 min used.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Damn, that is expensive. Could get a new setup for 500.. Well seems like I would be stupid to not call on this tank. My jeep cannot fit it, but maybe I can throw it in the back and tie the back down or something.. We'll see..

I sold one of my red bellies, so if I get this, I'm gonna try a cohab with a 4'' red belly and a 5'' sanchezi. I think 6'' of tank will keep them small fishes out of each others space, if not, I will remove the red. But could be an interesting tank.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

it could be a steal if its in good shape, if it is scratched to sh*t... i wouldnt waste my time with it. i'd ask why they are selling for so cheap before you drive out to look at it tho.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Here, just look at the ad.

http://salem.craigslist.org/pet/1374653933.html

Even if its scratched, they dont show when water is in it.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

to benefit orphans in africa? what the hell is that all about? haha

just make sure you don't get sucked into a nigerian money transfer scam

acrylic can definitely show scratches even when filled with water, but it would have to be pretty bad to not be fixable


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

I dont know, maybe someone with a good heart!!! I'm thinking, they want to sell the tank, and decided to send whatever money to make to the charity.

I will call tomorrow.

Thanks.


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

haha, nice


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Next thread will ask chances of a red and sanchezi living in a 125 together.. IMO, that is a large tank for 2 fish under 5''.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

check out OPEFE about the reds with sanchezi question.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Update:

I just finishing talking to the two ladies who have it, the tank previously belonged to a member of the organization who passed away and 100% of all her belongings is going to their group and the house in africa. (which is a good thing)

They said the tank was about 5'x2'x2' Acrylic, in good shape, with a custom built wood stand, comes with a stealth heater, magnum 350 canister filter, and top, and two lights. I was looking the acrylic tank dimesnions, and could be a 125 tall, what do you think?

Thoughts??

Sounds good, I'm gonna take a look after work and see if I like it and can get in in back of my jeep. Maybe get the price down a bit too.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i would definitely upgrade the filtration if you get it.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Of course, but acrylic tanks have the weird top/back so hang on the back filters dont fit, atleast they dont on a 55g acrylic. Maybe this has a bigger opening for a filter. I will add another magnum 350, and depending on if HOBs fit, I will put 2 emperor 400s. 2 canisters and 2 emp 400s should be effiecent enough. Considering only 1 or 2 fish will be in there. (4'' red and/or 5'' sanchezi)


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i wouldnt bother with the magnums get a decent canister for that or a sump and i have several acrylic tanks and all of them fit a hob on the back like the ac110. i would atleast do a ac110 with a xp3 if not a bigger canister with the ac110


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm not a fan of the magnums either, but since this comes with one, and I already have a spare one, it made sense to use though. If they fit, then I will put one 2 HOBs. Do you have pics of your big acrylics?


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

naw i never really post pics of any of my stuff unless it is necessary like when i do a cohab that has never been documented. but my camera has been broken for awhile but if i get a new one or fix my old one ill post some updates. theres a picture somewhere of my main tank in my room around here somewhere. but i do like the magnums i just dont like relying solely on them in a big tank. any tank 3 feet plus i prefer a better filter. and use the magnum to polish or carry the bioload. but i just dont think the magnums move enough water thats all.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Alright, thanks for your comments. I will update this thread, or make a new one tonight if I get it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

sounds good. ask for more feedback on the filtration though. thats your main issue right now. just have to pick a direction and stick with it. money is usually the main dictator on whether you want to spend a lot or spend a little.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Right now I shouldn't even be buying this, because I'm buying a bimmer.. But, its an addiction, and I want a bigger tank. In regards to the filtration, having one 5'' fish or 2 5'' fish won't create that much waste in comparison to housing a shoal of pygos in a 125g, you know? But yeah, we will work together on everything if I get the tank.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

always have to do it right the first time. you never know what you may plan or think up later down the road.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

This tank is going in my apartment. Only thing that worries me is, me moving. I may move in the next year instate. But, in the next two years, im moving out of state. Gonna have to rent a uhaul or something to put the tanks in and take them with me.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

its not that bad a lot easier then moving glass tanks. just make sure you wrap the tank with a sheet or comforter and be sure not put anything inside the tank because it will scratch the acrylic.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Yeah, I already know it will be a pain to move across half the US, but moving the fish worries me more.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

moving the fish is the easy part i do it all the time. pm me if you want to know more details on what works for me.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

AS fan, when the time comes, we will be in contact. But for the time being I am staying in my apartment. I will be going to look at this tank in the next 30 mins, wish me luck and my jeep to transport it.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

good luck


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Thanks, be home soon for updates, if it doesn't fit I won't get it.


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Malawi- said:


> Damn, that is expensive. Could get a new setup for 500.. Well seems like I would be stupid to not call on this tank. My jeep cannot fit it, but maybe I can throw it in the back and tie the back down or something.. We'll see..
> 
> I sold one of my red bellies, so if I get this, I'm gonna try a cohab with a 4'' red belly and a 5'' sanchezi. I think 6'' of tank will keep them small fishes out of each others space, if not, I will remove the red. But could be an interesting tank.


Ive always wondered about a Red / Sanchezi tank although , I dont think the Red will last too long
with that Sanchezi. Try it


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

The tank looks great! I told the lady I will buy it. She is actually having some guys deliever it to me at my apt. I will be with them though, how great is that.

Yeah, well I sold one red belly tonight, 15 bucks, and have 1 left. I will throw in the red belly and sanchezi tomorrow when I get the tank delievered. Tomorrow shall be a fun day.

I will take pics and update the cohab. I have doubts, but I also think it will work. I only worry about the red, since they swim much more than the sanchezi. So I fear the red swimming, and the chezi wanting to chase/nip the red because of the movement.. We will see...

Excited about the tank though, its 5'x20''x20''


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

How Much are you getting the tank for? I jus picked up my 125G and stand and all the rest of the goodies for $325.00 and everything was in awesome condition.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

i am not trying to be rude but i am asking on behalf of the fish that you not put the red and sanchezi together. read the article on OPEFE to see why i say this. either way i wish you the best.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

the_w8 said:


> i am not trying to be rude but i am asking on behalf of the fish that you not put the red and sanchezi together. read the article on OPEFE to see why i say this. either way i wish you the best.


Not rude, thats okay. I tried looking, send me the link to it and I will read it. I am still making up my mind, but a 4'' sanchezi in that tank. Talk about spoiled. I'm gonna grow her to be a monster.


----------



## Tensa (Jul 28, 2008)

scroll down to testing a mixed tank http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/sanchezi.html its not the exact wording i was mentioning but i dont feel like looking all nite lol sorry still gets my point across but its your fish so your call.


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Its all good, they didn't have much, but I saw about the S. Sanchezi nipping the fins and darting into the cave. It will be a fun test to see how things work, but if it does work, I know everyday I come home I will always wonder and check to see if one is missing, but hey you can feel that way with a shoal of reds!


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

yea my tank came with everything minus the gravel...It had a brand new xp3 filter that I put on a diff tank. And YES that tank is now hosting my monster rhom that I jus got recently. I need to bust my camera out more and try to get good pics....I keep getting my pics over the 2.0 MB thingy and I gotta resize them so i can fit them on here


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Tank some tank shots too, I like them more. I will probably getting the tank tonight.. I have like no room in my apt., so this will be intersting.


----------

